# Reel Recommendation?



## Ibow (Apr 29, 2001)

I am new to fly fishing and I have an Eagle Claw Water Eagle graphite fly rod that is 8'6". It takes 7/8 weight line. 
[/COLOR] 
Can someone make a good reel recommendation that would be a good match for this rod? Thanks.


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

How much money are you looking to spend?



Ibow said:


> I am new to fly fishing and I have an Eagle Claw Water Eagle graphite fly rod that is 8'6". It takes 7/8 weight line.
> 
> Can someone make a good reel recommendation that would be a good match for this rod? Thanks.


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey there... just like flyfishinchristian said... how much are you looking to spend? No offense here.... but depending on where and when you plan on fishing.... I would get a new rig... new rod and reel. 

Cabelas has a lot of combos you can get for pretty inexpensive. I have one of their brand trout rods... and I like it a lot. 

What do you want to fish for?






Ibow said:


> I am new to fly fishing and I have an Eagle Claw Water Eagle graphite fly rod that is 8'6". It takes 7/8 weight line.
> 
> Can someone make a good reel recommendation that would be a good match for this rod? Thanks.


----------



## Ibow (Apr 29, 2001)

I'm not afraid to get buy what might be a good recommendation, yet, just getting into it, I don't want to get crazy either. Being new, I really don't even know what to expect to have to spend. 

Mostly looking to trout fish rivers right here in MI.

Thanks


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

That isn't a bad rod for trout.... You would need something a little heavier for salmon or steelhead. 

From what I remember.... that rod is a little more stiff/rigid? Anyone can correct me if I am wrong.... good for entry level. 

Keep in mind you will need backing... I think cabelas does that for free too... not that I am trying to sell them on anything... they really know how to take care of you tho. You have to actually go into the store... they won't do it on mail order. I like tioga reels pretty well... they have an over sized reel...may not be necessary for trout.... but you could always move to a different rod later. 

I would worry more about the fly line and the type of casting you are tying to accomplish. Just my thoughts... I haven't been fly fishing that long.... but this is what I think about anyway...




Ibow said:


> I'm not afraid to get buy what might be a good recommendation, yet, just getting into it, I don't want to get crazy either. Being new, I really don't even know what to expect to have to spend.
> 
> Mostly looking to trout fish rivers right here in MI.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## 8nchuck (Apr 20, 2006)

I have an Eagle Claw Granger in 5wt that has a TCIA reel on it and it works well. My buddy has a Sage setup and he loves to use my Eagle Claw. 

7/8 wt is large for stream/river fishing for trout I think but I am no expert. A balanced 7 wt will cast better than an unbalanced 5 wt. I learned this the hard way. 

If you want to do stream fishing with dry's it maybe better to get a 4/5 wt setup for now and then work on the 7/8 wt later. You can get a nice complete setup for $100.00. Rod.reel & backing and line. 

Hook up with someone or a shop that has a good reputation and let them help you pick out a good setup within your price range.


----------



## mparks (Sep 4, 2001)

Eagle claw ain't exactly the Black Widow of fly rods Chuck. That's why you won't get recommendations for any high end reels to match with that rod.

It takes a pretty good trout to make me even touch the reels handle. I usually just retrieve the line with my left hand. So to me the reel just holds line. A larger arbor is nice because the line isn't stored in as tight of coils so when you go to fish after a long layoff it will be easier to straighten out the coils due to memory of storing the line on the reel.

I have a cheap Hobbs Creek large arbor(from Bass Pro) reel on my 6 wt that serves as my streamer rod. Works fine for me. If I were really serious about salmon and steelhead I might look at a higher end reel with a good drag but for the trout fishing I do a quality reel just hasn't been necessary at this point. I don't fish a Sage or high end Orvis rod either.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

I'd advise you to get something along the lines of

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/2249,73632_Scientific-Anglers-Concept-79-LA-Disc-Fly-Fishing-Reel.html
or
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp;jsessionid=3E24KGJENPTFHLAQBBICCNVMCAEFCIWE?id=0011204311109a&type=product&cmCat=froogle&cm_ven=data_feed&cm_cat=froogle&cm_pla=0300201&cm_ite=0011204311109a&_requestid=4146

this is enough to get you started and catching fish. If you enjoy it, you'll probably want to upgrade sometime. But you'll probably be doing that regardless of what you buy.

Alot of people will tell you that these reels aren't as good or nice as alot of other reels on the market. And they will be right. But I will tell you that alot of people caught alot of fish on reels like these 30, 40, 50 years ago before reels had as many features as they do today. That includes bluegills, bass, pike, trout, salmon, steelhead, etc.

Most important thing isn't how much you spend or what you buy, the important thing is to go out and fish.


----------



## Ibow (Apr 29, 2001)

Thanks so much for all the comments and recommendations ... I'll take Pork Chop's advice and take a look at those reels from Cabela's and if I end up getting into this, I'll someday look into purchasing what would be the "Black Widow" of fly fishing outfits. (Mick - :lol:  :lol

My youngest kid is the one who is talking me into this - he thinks I need to "broaden my horizons" a little bit. 

Thanks again everyone - I appreciate it.


----------



## oxender (Jul 1, 2008)

Dont overlook the Okuma SLV, I have 2 of them and they perform very well.


----------



## Ibow (Apr 29, 2001)

OK - thanks, I will check that out to.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Cheap and durable - the Pflueger or Shakespear 1500 series. The paint may chip, but for $30, you can't beat them.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

4-5 weight rod is perfect for any michigan trout fishing, including hex. Look into a TFO, temple fork outfitters rod, lifetime warranty and a decent rod. 

7-8 weight will work great for Steelehead/pike/bass. I reccomend you go with a 9.5 or 10 foot rod. Reddington makes a nice 10 foot rod with lifetime warranty for reasonable price I bought one last year and now use ir instead of my pricy orvis rod.

Cant go wrong with Orvis mid arbor reels, can get a 4 or 5 weight for general trout fishing If you decide you want to fish the steelehead run then you can get a 7-8 weight.

This is all good gear that wont cost you too much and will be relatively easy to resell if you decide you dont like fly fishing. It will be easier to unload than cabellas gear. No offense to cabelas, I buy lots of hunting and fishing gear from them, but I do not like what I have seen so far from their fly fishing offerings. 

I agree whole heartedly that no matter what you buy you will truely enjoy it if you make the time to get out and fish. Enjoy.


----------



## Ibow (Apr 29, 2001)

Thanks guys (and gal) ... I really appreciate it.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

unclecbass said:


> No offense to cabelas, I buy lots of hunting and fishing gear from them, but I do not like what I have seen so far from their fly fishing offerings.


You are right about Cabelas. Of course I wouldn't call most Orvis shops a fly fishing destination either - 85% of the shop dedicated to mens and ladies shirts/slacks and skirts. A small corner with a peg board worth of fly tying supplies, a few rods and reels. All seem to be going the way of Eddie Bauer. Eddie's used to be a first class outdoor sport shop, now it's a mall clothing store.

btw, No need to buy the Medalist reel at Cabela's if you don't like Cabelas, they are fairly available at the few places you can find that sell flyfishing equipment. As with most things,
it's unfortunate that the new Medalist are now made in China, they used to be made in Ohio. As a matter of fact, the older U.S. made Medalist are very collectable, and have held/increased in value, actually more than most Orvis equipment of the same vintage.

Again, buy what you can afford, the fish have a hard time telling the difference between a Meadalist reel and an Orvis bar stock disk drag model. Your best investment may be to get yourself a furled leader for a couple of bucks, it will have more effect on your fishing than will the reel you buy.


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

> Of course I wouldn't call most Orvis shops a fly fishing destination either - 85% of the shop dedicated to mens and ladies shirts/slacks and skirts. A small corner with a peg board worth of fly tying supplies, a few rods and reels. All seem to be going the way of Eddie Bauer.



Orvis Company stores are that way but most independent Orvis dealers are fly shops. They offer a full range fly fishing products and technical gear; plus, "most" provide SERVICE. Service is what almost all Box Stores and internet outlets lack. Support your local fly shops not your Box Stores.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Try looking into the Ross Worldwide reels. I think the flystart is about $30 dollars, I have all Ross reels and they have never let me down. Like the other guys said, no need to put a $100 reel on a $20 rod. Have fun fishing.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

DHise said:


> Orvis Company stores are that way but most independent Orvis dealers are fly shops. They offer a full range fly fishing products and technical gear; plus, "most" provide SERVICE. Service is what almost all Box Stores and internet outlets lack. Support your local fly shops not your Box Stores.


Point well taken. You are absolutely right. Sorry that I painted with so broad a brush.


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

troutchops said:


> Try looking into the Ross Worldwide reels. I think the flystart is about $30 dollars, I have all Ross reels and they have never let me down. Like the other guys said, no need to put a $100 reel on a $20 rod. Have fun fishing.


The Ross Worldwide reels are very nice. I bought several when they were changing models a few years back, and I have been very happy with them.

p.s. Wonder if we are related, having the same last name.


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

I like pork chops better than trout chops though. Pork roast is even better.:yikes:


----------



## Pork Chop (Jan 21, 2003)

But nothing beats good bbq pork. You must have some good bbq down your way.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Orvis large arbor reel gets my vote.


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

Pork Chop said:


> The Ross Worldwide reels are very nice. I bought several when they were changing models a few years back, and I have been very happy with them.
> 
> p.s. Wonder if we are related, having the same last name.



Could be....:lol:


----------



## COHO (Jan 16, 2003)

i am a big fan of supporting my local bussiness' , and i just got into fly fishing this year ( fathers day gift). the wife and kids gave me a card that said i could spend 150.00 on gear, i go 2 miles away to a local shop & i get treated like i'm a 12 year old boy, & he has not 1 rod & reel combo under 300.00.( his minnows always suck too ) well i go down to cabelas and 2 guys are hooking me up with the 3 forks 8' combo, showing me all the nice stuff i'm gunna want down the road, tying on better leaders and strike ind. getting me started with fly assortments. the 1 guy used to fish where i fish so he knows what size fish & lures are good.ect. ect. i walked out for 165.00 very happy and i have done pretty good catching brookies.plus if it says cabelas on it you cant beat the warranty.just got the wife a 7'6" 3wt combo and she loves it. 69.00 hope this helps


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Okuma SLV hands down. The best fly reel for under $80. I have 3 of them, and they have preformed flawlessly on trout up to 28". If you are willing to spend $100+, look at the Pfleuger Trion. GREAT reel.

They're around $50 on EBay.


----------



## DHise (Jun 2, 2008)

I believe I said "most". I treat every customer like gold.


----------

